# Storing fur



## Fur-chaser22 (Aug 14, 2013)

Just wanted some opinions on how to store fur properly. I have some **** fur that I caught in mid- November, I have them skinned and fleshed, hanging in cool spot. I noticed some are wrinkling up a little, more on belly side. Is that alrite? How do you veterans store your fur? I'm thinking large chest freezer might be best? Thanks for advise


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

In a freezer, laid flat fur side out in a plastic bag. Any hide showing will freezer burn.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If fleshed, I hang them in my pole barn. Make sure no mice can get to them. 

Never had any complaints yet.


----------



## Fur-chaser22 (Aug 14, 2013)

After you flesh and dry, your able to get him fur out?or just skinned then fur out?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Fur-chaser22 said:


> Just wanted some opinions on how to store fur properly. I have some **** fur that I caught in mid- November, I have them skinned and fleshed, hanging in cool spot. I noticed some are wrinkling up a little, more on belly side. Is that alrite? How do you veterans store your fur? I'm thinking large chest freezer might be best? Thanks for advise


I'm sort of like Freepop- Let me get this straight so I know what you're describing. You skinned the **** "cased"? You than fleshed the ****. Did you put the fleshed pelt on a stretcher/form and if if you did, was the fur side in against the board?


----------



## Fur-chaser22 (Aug 14, 2013)

I am rookie , but give ma a little credit!! I was responding to rabbit 52, about how he has fur out frozen. I skinned, fleshed and dried on boards, took them off after about 4 days or so. I hung in cool dry place, just noticing they are wrinkling up a bit and head area of pelt, that doesn't get fleshed that well turning a little black. This is my first year selling , just getting your thoughts if these things will decrease value? Thanks


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Your 2nd post, the reply to Freepop, confused me in what you were trying to describe.  I've never frozen finished(dried) **** just let them hang in a cool shed. I've also not had a **** wrinkle as you've described!

When it comes to trying to answer a "rookies" question, I take nothing for granted or give credit out-of-hand. That's why I ask seemingly elementary questions.


----------



## Fur-chaser22 (Aug 14, 2013)

Seldom, I think where things got confused, was the comment about putting them in freezer, in bag. My thoughts were, he must not be fleshing and drying. As you know, they are stiff like cardboard .sounds like any little imperfections, that I'm describing, must not be a problem.maybe my wording hasn't been the easiest to follow, I know your a hell of a good trapper, and appreciate your advise! Thank you


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Since I've not experienced the wrinkling that makes me wonder about your system. I don't think the wrinkling is a problem but I'm not a fur buyer like Roger.

Let me describe how my fur shed operates and let you do any comparing if necessary. I usually bring my shed up to a comfortable 50+ degrees when I'm working in it and though I use wood heat, my stove is outside and the warm air is piped inside. This way I don't get that crazy hot ceiling heat. I run a fan or fans 24-7 regardless of the temperature inside or outside the shed. 50-60 degrees is the warmest I want my shed and I don't attempt to hold the heat overnight. I've had no problems ever with fluctuating temps day in and day out depending on whether I'm skinning everyday.

I will say under normal fall/winter temps it takes my **** longer than 4 days to dry completely and I watch my pleated tails as my "tell" when it's completely dry.

I sort of double scrap **** as I do beaver, meaning after fleshing I go over the pelt immediately after being boarded with a good siding/paint scraper being careful not to go to the roots but squeegee more grease out of the hide. About ever other day I wipe the beads of oil off and if I see an area where these old eyes missed some fat or grizzle(white spots), I use a knife to squeegee the grease out.

Once off the board I brush the entire window and than back-blow the entire fur side of the pelt with my air-compressor. Sort of fluffs the fur up while the pelt is hanging waiting to be shipped. I don't know if the fluffing really helps but it makes me feel better. :lol:

Though I certainly profess not to enjoy putting up **** I get a TOP LOT just about every year on the few I do put-up. I received a $62 Top Lot **** last year that graded "Canadian".

What sort of threw me was about the freezing. Except for right now, when I catch a ****, I skin it but don't flesh it and lay it in the freezer flat until I've got the time (usually during firearm deer season) to thaw, flesh, and board.

So, that's my system and which I have control over, the quality of the animal and the eyes of the grader, no!


----------



## JQ13 (Mar 18, 2013)

if i read the post right your fur has already been fleshed and dried..if this is the case then just hang the finished pelts in the darkest coolest place you can find. if i dont need my boards then i just leave the finished pelts on the board and hanging in the shed until time to sell. you stand less chance of pelt shrinking or the skirt coming out uneven. just make sure to keep your pelts out of direct sunlight and away from mice. ive never seen or heard of the head turning black or the body wrinkling up. pictures might help??? did you get ALL fat off??? what temperature are you keeping your fur shed??? ive never had a **** dried in just 4 days but i only keep my shed about 55 degrees with constant air circulation. i suggest purchasing a fur handling dvd or call NAFA and ask for there fur handling manual to help you next season.


----------



## Fur-chaser22 (Aug 14, 2013)

Seldom and JQ13, my fur shed rite now is my garage on house, it's all insulated. I have wood boiler that I have hot water piped in. I usually have heat off In garage, except when I'm skinning. I usually get garage to 55 deg to work. I think where I'm going wrong is I don't have fans on!! Sounds like some more air circulation will help. I am definetly getting all fat off, I am pleased with how the fleshing is going. I have only fleshed about 20 so far, but it's going we'll. I agree, I need to quit buying steel and buy a good fur handling video. Is there a video in particular you guys recommend, sounds like Nafa has one. Appreciate your guys help.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

NAFA videos hands-down1 I shipped to NAFA so I give'em what they ask for. In their **** video they show two methods of pinning. I use the new method rather than what they call the "alternate" which is actually their "old"method. $20 for the 4 dvd set you can't go wrong regardless to whom you sold. Go to the WI Trappers website to purchase.


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

I may have missed something. I thought he meant green hides that were starting to stiffen up on him. No need to freeze if stretched and dried which is done fur in.


----------



## Fur-chaser22 (Aug 14, 2013)

No problem 19rabbit52, just a mis-understanding. Seldom, I am sending to Nafa as well, I'm going to take your advise and get those videos coming.thanks


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I firmly believe that the set will pay for itself very quickly regardless who a trapper sells to. Local buyers have to sell the fur they buy and the better the put-up and presentation the more they'll make as well. Everybody likes well put-up fur and profits from it!!


----------



## JQ13 (Mar 18, 2013)

I run my fur shed and handle my **** almost the exact way as SELDOM. i keep my shed about 55 degrees at all times. because of its smaller dimensions its very easy to heat. i heat it with a wood stove that is inside but my shed has cathedral ceilings and is all insulated. i have a ceiling fan and a wall fan that is running 24\7. as far as fleshing and finishing touchs are almost exact as SELDOM and i get the same results..top lot prices. that being said it took alot of years of trial and error as well as practice before i was at all satasfied with my finished fur. i reccommend purchasing the NAFA dvds as well as the manual to keep in your shed to look up things fast in a pinch. it takes time and alot of patience to get good. i still learn new things every season. how well you handle your fur is whats gonna seperate that **** hide from earning you $5 or $50 and thats gonna mean a world of difference if your at all trying to make a profit or at least break even from all that $$$ you already spent on steel LOL


----------

